# guess who just got signed on as a prostaffer for a call company lol



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so as of last week I am now officially a prostaffer for a call maker will release the name when I get my staffer package


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fun work!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, I can see lots of discounts.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Way to go 204.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the name of the company is cartridge calls and they make some really cool calls from once fired brass


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet I've herd good things about there calls


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Jason !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the Prostaffer appointment.


----------



## Cartridge Calls (Aug 10, 2015)

Please purchase from The Original Cartridge Calls. We are the original since 1996. We sell the calls to fund hunting trips for disabled veterans. This other imposter has been caught selling trademarked and copyrighted material on ebay and has been caught red handed selling them without permission.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Cartridge Calls said:


> Please purchase from The Original Cartridge Calls. We are the original since 1996. We sell the calls to fund hunting trips for disabled veterans. This other imposter has been caught selling trademarked and copyrighted material on ebay and has been caught red handed selling them without permission.


You can't trademark or copyright a cartridge-housed call. I'm not even sure you would have an easy time patenting it. Competition is a bummer but so is spamming multiple forum threads.

Edit: I should add that if indeed your original idea got ripped off I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Cartridge Calls sent me some for a donation for our Predator hunt last fall---they were a hit---with some contestants ordering some after the hunt----neat idea--i like the 50mm case it has great sound-and very reasonable prices -----sb*


----------

